# Dublin Bus and complaint not acknowledged.



## hopalong (3 Nov 2010)

had a complaint with dublin bus and e mailed them on their contact mail address for complaints.that was a month ago and received no reply barr an auto response mail.where could i get some e mail or tele nos for the dublin bus area manager.


----------



## Sansan (3 Nov 2010)

What route number, then u can find out what depot it was from, and ring the depot and speak with the manager there, wouldn't hold my breath though


----------



## hopalong (3 Nov 2010)

it was a 39.


----------



## TreeTiger (3 Nov 2010)

I'm surprised you didn't hear back.  I know someone who emailed regarding a problem and received a reply within a few days assuring that the matter had been dealt with and the driver involved had been disciplined.  My friend was really just letting off steam over poor driving and attituded and didn't actually expect a response!
Maybe try emailing again?


----------



## Latrade (4 Nov 2010)

TreeTiger said:


> I'm surprised you didn't hear back.


 
Ditto, as a cyclist I've had cause to contact them a couple of times. In fairness they've always responded very promptly (within the same working day in all cases). They've always defended their drivers strongly in my case (even with opposing witness statements and Garda reports), but at least they responded promptly even if it was to tell me to sod off.


----------



## alaskaonline (4 Nov 2010)

complained a few times via email too but never got a response. obviously down to "how serious" they clasify the complain, not sure.

you can always use the official post way. if it comes in via registered post, i'm almost sure they will respond quickly.


----------



## Kerrylady (4 Nov 2010)

Send your complaint by mail only. It doesn't have to be registered post - save yourself €5.50! They will respond within 2 weeks. They are obliged to respond to every single complaint or else they will have the Ombudsman on their back!


----------



## hopalong (4 Nov 2010)

what e mail address did you use to dublin bus,and is there an e mail for the ombudsman.i mailed them on the 9th oct,and again yesterday.


----------



## Kerrylady (4 Nov 2010)

hopalong said:


> what e mail address did you use to dublin bus,and is there an e mail for the ombudsman.i mailed them on the 9th oct,and again yesterday.


 
I didn't e-mail - I mailed a letter. You can send it by regular post.  Sorry if you misinterpreted me. I would try that first. Keep a copy of the e-mails and letter. You can get the Ombudsman details from their website. Best of luck!


----------



## hopalong (4 Nov 2010)

the response was for alaskaonline.


----------



## shesells (8 Nov 2010)

The 39 is operated out of Phibsborough AFAIK - the number is 7033462 - I have it saved in my phone for those 35 min waits on the every 10 mins stops!


----------



## amtc (9 Nov 2010)

I've posted elsewhere

I too have emailed and phoned Dublin Bus and it was only when I phoned that the Press Office that someone eventually called me back. 

The fiasco that is the 38/38A continues -


----------



## hopalong (10 Nov 2010)

finally got a reply from dublin bus after waiting a month,ive already sent a mail to the ombudsman.


----------



## Staples (11 Nov 2010)

AFAIK, CIE isn't among the agencies covered by the Ombudsman.


----------

